# Upgrade advice



## Gilletter (Jan 29, 2014)

So my PSU just took a dump on me, so it's being replaced. I've decided to upgrade another component or two. I have a budget of around $160-$180... What would you upgrade on my current system and why?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Jan 29, 2014)

What are you doing with your current rig? Gaming?


----------



## Gilletter (Jan 29, 2014)

Some gaming, skyrim, fallout, Diablo 3, StarCraft 2. Internet browsing, watching movies and anime. BTW, updated system to current


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Jan 29, 2014)

GPU will the best improvement for you. Do you want to stick with AMD or go Nvidia?


----------



## Gilletter (Jan 30, 2014)

xD3aDPooLx said:


> GPU will the best improvement for you. Do you want to stick with AMD or go Nvidia?


I was thinking that too. Im impartial, I have amd now but have used nvidia in the past too. I was looking up comparison specs and it seems like things in my price range aren't much better as far as performance goes, so any input I'd gladly take.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 30, 2014)

Gilletter said:


> I was thinking that too. Im impartial, I have amd now but have used nvidia in the past too. I was looking up comparison specs and it seems like things in my price range aren't much better as far as performance goes, so any input I'd gladly take.


 
OCZ Memory - Mind=blown
Been a while since I saw OCZ memory xD

As our NZXT friend here said, GPU would be best I imagine, on that kind of budget I recommend second hand. Perhaps you could check out the FS/FT threads on the forums to see if anyone is selling any nice GPU's? I trust these forums more than ebay second hand goods, that's for sure.

Out of curiosity, what PSU are you buying?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 30, 2014)

$160-180 will get you a GTX560TI, GTX 660, or a HD 7870, all of which are considerable more powerful than your 4870. The 4870 just as powerful as a 5770.


----------



## tokyoduong (Jan 30, 2014)

Gilletter said:


> So my PSU just took a dump on me, so it's being replaced. I've decided to upgrade another component or two. I have a budget of around $160-$180... What would you upgrade on my current system and why?



Replace the 4870 with a 7850. It should cost around $120(US price). 
With the extra $40-60, you can buy a new PSU.  Normally, a Corsair 500W goes for that price range.

Else, you can get a 7870 for around $160-180 if you already bought the PSU.

I'm not sure your budget will allow for a CPU upgrade as you would need a motherboard as well. If you do that, you would not be able to get anything decent. You would also need new RAM which is expensive these days.


----------



## Gilletter (Jan 30, 2014)

RCoon said:
			
		

> OCZ Memory - Mind=blown
> Been a while since I saw OCZ memory xD
> 
> As our NZXT friend here said, GPU would be best I imagine, on that kind of budget I recommend second hand. Perhaps you could check out the FS/FT threads on the forums to see if anyone is selling any nice GPU's? I trust these forums more than ebay second hand goods, th
> ...


PSU is a 520w Antec that should arrive tomorrow. The budget I had was excluding the PSU from the price since it was already purchased. I see new egg has an amd for 120 after mir. Or for a bit more an asus nvidia card if i can convince the wife to allow me to go over budget. And by a bit more I mean double.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Jan 30, 2014)

I would get a 660 and call it a day.


----------



## theo2021 (Jan 31, 2014)

I see your system is a bit out of date the gpu's that others have suggested are good and in your price range but if i were you i would wait a bit since new cards might come in a few months and the new apu's coming shortly  maybe prices change!


----------



## tokyoduong (Jan 31, 2014)

Gilletter said:


> PSU is a 520w Antec that should arrive tomorrow. The budget I had was excluding the PSU from the price since it was already purchased. I see new egg has an amd for 120 after mir. Or for a bit more an asus nvidia card if i can convince the wife to allow me to go over budget. And by a bit more I mean double.


I don't think you need to upgrade your CPU and motherboard yet. It should run things in general about the same as the new APUs. In gaming, it does about the same also. Just upgrade your GPU. I would stretch to about $200-220 and get a Radeon 7870 or 660GTX. I would not go with a powerful NVDA above the 660GTX level. With the radeons, at least many new titles can use Mantle to help you with the old CPU.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 1, 2014)

I may just wait until I save up again and do a complete tear down and rebuild. I figure I'm due to rebuild eventually anyway. Kind of hard when you have money burning a hole in your pocket though! lol


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 4, 2014)

I've heard that the 8 series cards are due out some time in the 2nd quarter of this year and that will drop the prices of the seven series cards.


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 4, 2014)

What about setting up two R7 240's in crossfire? Would that be a better setup than a single 7850? Or hd7870. Also PowerColor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131546 or XFX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150605 if I go 7870?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 5, 2014)

7850 will be a ton better then Crossfire R7 cards


7850 vs a r7 260x 

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1044?vs=1076


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 6, 2014)

OK, what about r9 270 vs a 7870? Worth the price difference? Or just buy 7870 and OC it?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 7, 2014)

Your talking very marginal gains with the r9 270x card vs the 7870. 

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1043?vs=1034

Get the 7870 and OC it would be my bet.


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok, so I might be able to increase my budget for upgrading to $450, should I go for a higher GPU, or should I use remaining budget for a new CPU, MOBO, RAM? I found an fx 8320 CPU from microcenter for $99.99, and a biostar ta970 mobo for $79.99. As far as memory goes G. Skill Ripjaws x (1866) 4 gb sticks are $39.99 each (thinking of using 2) or one single Crucial Ballistix sport 8 gb for $68.99. Pairing that up with either and hd 7870 or a GTX 760... Any thoughts?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 13, 2014)

If your going to continue using your 22" monitor, a 7870 or a GTX760 will be plenty gpu power for your resolution. You'll definitely see more of a performance improvement going with the 8320 combo you mentioned as your original Phenom quad is definitely showing it's age.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 13, 2014)

well i would say a R9 270 for the sake of the refresh and added functionality (i have a R9 270) i paid around 180$ for mine but since i am swiss the price range can be different, i would also recommend the MSI Gaming line for their Twin Frozr IV is one of the best cooling i had.

but a 7870/760 can also be a viable alternative, depending on the pricing.

worth mentioning i used that R9 270 with a Phenom X4 9600B  did handle most of my games without too much compromise.


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 13, 2014)

I just wish the prices would stabilize! Every time I check the damn prices are different!!! I'm trying to get the best deal and bang for my buck!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
*CPU:* AMD FX-8320 3.5GHz 8-Core Processor  ($99.99) 
*Motherboard:* Biostar TA970 ATX AM3+ Motherboard  ($79.99 @ Newegg) 
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory  ($149.99 @ Newegg) 
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card  ($239.99) 
*Total:* $529.96
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-02-13 19:30 EST-0500)_


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Feb 14, 2014)

That looks like a solid winner now. 

If there is a microcenter near you, I would look at getting a combo deal there for the motherboard and CPU


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 14, 2014)

xD3aDPooLx said:


> That looks like a solid winner now.
> 
> If there is a microcenter near you, I would look at getting a combo deal there for the motherboard and CPU



Microcenter I have to pay tax at, and they don't have the 8320 in a combo deal due to I assume it being clearance priced. Plus I get a 40 combo with newegg for the memory


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 14, 2014)

not bad at all, tho i still prefer my main rig even if its a FM2+ and not a AM3+ 

ofc if you use above 4 core the 8320 is good (IE: video encoding, crunching, random.) a R9 270 would be cheaper than a 760 but you also could take a 270X, 280(if you are lucky enough to find one with a price not over inflated by the Sh*tcoins madness for a 280/280X) for a bit more of that price and have the benefice of Mantle if it get the attention needed.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2SY7t 790$ shipping include ... oh well not totally what i have but i did compensate the value of what they don't have (case and PSU) to my actual "new" price where i live and hell if i paid 1/2 of that price that was the maximum, mostly 2nd hand but the essential is new  CPU/MOBO/GPU/PSU

if i redo it like yours, no PSU/HDD/SSD a bit more ram and the 270 i get 
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2SYkc 560$ shipping include

if i redo yours and add some of what i would call an option : 
last minute:  oh wow i guess the 99.99 for the 8320 is locally ... i get it at 153.83... now i know why i did chose the Athlon X4 760K : not much difference in game and nearly half the price (and a A88X board are high end in the FM2+ board unlike the 970 who are lower end and more suited for a 6300 and under than a 83xx)
i get 572.79$ due to the price of the FX being back to normal  otherwise it would be a bit cheaper, the R9 270 needing also only 1 6pin pciEx you could be able to CFX it later for further upgrades,

as for me my luck would be that AMD will do a Kaveri Athlon X4 like they did with the Llano and Richland and i would have a upgrade for my FM2+ for later, other than a A10-7850K


----------



## Pill Monster (Feb 14, 2014)

Gilletter said:


> Microcenter I have to pay tax at, and they don't have the 8320 in a combo deal due to I assume it being clearance priced. Plus I get a 40 combo with newegg for the memory


$99 is steal, and 8320's have enormous headroom you should really OC it, it would be a waste not to.  For that you'll need a decent board.  

ASUS have a couple of cheaper 970 and 99X boards that will handle a decent OC and won't break your bank account either....

I'll have a look on on Newegg 


$99...incredible. anyone know if Microcentre ship international?


----------



## Pill Monster (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow NewEgg hardly have any in stock.... I was looking for the M5A97-EVO but they don't have any.


Anyway this is one of boards it's 99x-EVO, it's $34 more than the biostar u looked at but has much better power handling with 8+2 phase digi vrm (6cpu/2 nb/2 dram) way better cooling.
Biostar has 4+1 analogue which isn't really adequate for Vishera.

It also supports SLI/CF at 8x.  

$114







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131874



This one is M5A97 so no SLI/CF but has same vrm power and cooling as the 99X EVO. and will have no prob running a Vishera.

$94





http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131873

Personally I'd go with 99x-Evo but it's your money.  I also have the M5A97-Evo as a spare rig, it's been running a Phenom II at 4.3Ghz for 3yrs no problems....



So yeah..... For the small difference in price they're a heap better board.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 14, 2014)

Pill Monster said:


> $99 is steal, and 8320's have enormous headroom you should really OC it, it would be a waste not to.  For that you'll need a decent board.
> $99...incredible. anyone know if Microcentre ship international?



and likely will not be available for long anymore ... so unless he did a directbuy the day of the flash deal : not likely to happen soon again. (IE: it's back to 153.83 atm.) 

but if he's only gaming he can go for a 63xx who has the same result ingame ... and a 990X/FX instead of a 970... or a FM2+ setup while being cheaper can also give good result, not the combo A10-7850K + R7 H-CFX ofc ... unless Mantle get widely adopted

if taken with a X4 760K and a R9 270, no game i throw at it fails (hell i was doubting i would get above 35fps at max in crysis 3 in medium settings but it get to 45 and above in very high)
(im an enthusiast ... it burns me to play on that thing but as the OP i was on a budget when i assembled that rig and in the end im pretty satisfied with it)


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 14, 2014)

you want to maximize your money "efficiency" but starting with a psu 520 w is the contrary ;'[
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_crossfire_review_benchmarks,4.html

a 1000-1200 w with a 80platinium badge is the best and has nearly no-waste at 50% of its full power .
the corsair ax1200 is the first digital psu and is perfect with a 7 or 8 years warranty 
even before the psu , you should buy an ups : apc or eaton [look for them on amazon]
a 1200 w psu needs a 1500-1800 va ups
your 520 w needs a 850 va , prices start at $100 . 
it will live "forever" and protect your current pc [ and modem ] from electrical troubles like the one that killed your psu and may be damaged the whole pc . with an ups you could have spend nearly $300-400 on new cards and sell the old on ebay ;']


----------



## Pill Monster (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah and then there's the question of does he even need to upgrade at all?  If games/internet/movies etc run OK and  then I don't really see the point tbh.....it's not Crysis3 at 1440p  

OP y do u want to upgrade?


----------



## Pill Monster (Feb 14, 2014)

jcgeny said:


> you want to maximize your money "efficiency" but starting with a psu 520 w is the contrary ;'[
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_crossfire_review_benchmarks,4.html
> 
> a 1000-1200 w with a 80platinium badge is the best and has nearly no-waste at 50% of its full power .
> ...


I hope you're not serious....o_o

Why are you linking to G3D with CF 290's? Is that what FarCry requires now?  

Op is on a tight budget anyway from what could see.... and a UPS? Not really necessary unless the guy is running  server with critical data...it's home PC.....not a NASA computer.  All that stuff costs $$. 

The ax1200 is a good PSU though, if you need that much power. So is the ax860.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 14, 2014)

Pill Monster said:


> Yeah and then there's the question of does he even need to upgrade at all?  If games/internet/movies etc run OK and  then I don't really see the point tbh.....it's not Crysis3 at 1440p
> 
> OP y do u want to upgrade?


mostly true ... even my Phenom X4 9600B with the R9 270 and 4gb DDR2 800 was enough for me ... but in the end : the FM2+ setup give it more survivability, and even over a AM3+ (main concern was: AM3+ 990 board doesn't exist in µATX and i wanted to use my SG09B as the main box  )



Pill Monster said:


> I hope you're not serious....o_o
> 
> Why are you linking to G3D with CF 290's? Is that what FarCry requires now?
> 
> Op is on a tight budget anyway from what could see.... and a UPS? Not really necessary unless the guy is running  server with critical data...it's home PC.....not a NASA computer. .



i also didn't or failed to find any relevance to the OP initial idea in his post ....


----------



## Pill Monster (Feb 14, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> mostly true ... even my Phenom X4 9600B with the R9 270 and 4gb DDR2 800 was enough for me ... but in the end : the FM2+ setup give it more survivability, and even over a AM3+ (main concern was: AM3+ 990 board doesn't exist in µATX and i wanted to use my SG09B as the main box  )


Yeah except unfortunately Kaveri is still behind PD in performance, but they're improving. One thing I don't get is why 4 SR cores not 8? Seems to be completely the opposite direction they started in with Bulldozer.  
I would probably drool all over a SR based hexcore. lol 

Also keen to see how FM2+ progresses, whether it march on or whether AM4 is going to happen, (unlikely).  I always liked AMD cuz of backward compatibility.....hope it continues with the APU's.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 14, 2014)

Pill Monster said:


> Yeah except unfortunately Kaveri is still behind PD in performance, but they're improving



due to the 4T/2CMT SR instead of a 8T/4CMT PD but steamroller IPC is a bit better, in a matter of gaming/web/movie the gain of 8T/4CMT is marginal

my previous rig had a Xeon E3-1275V2 + a GTX770 ... see what i mean by enthusiast bound by a budget ...


----------



## Pill Monster (Feb 14, 2014)

^Yeah I hear ya.   I don't even game much anymore...well I do but the only titles liked in the last few years were ME2, ME3 and Fallout NV.  Jeez I'm still playing BF2 Project Reality lol.  Colda just kept my Phenom II and still be happy. I upgraded my whole rig for BF3, then stopped playing after 2 weeks. lol Thanks EA you @#$%'s. 

So glad I learnt my lesson and didn't get sucked into BF4.  Every day at G3D those guys are bitching about something different related to the game, EA or Dice or Mantle...etc.  I just smile 

Heh here's a prime example...started an hour ago. Naturally I had to express how happy I am that I don't suffer chronic BF4 syndrome. 
*after playing BF4, what does the community think of it*


Was really looking forward to Fallout 4 too, till I read Obsidian would not be involved. Now I am disappoint....   I guess there's always ME4...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 14, 2014)

ahah  i played BF4 (a friend gave me a key for it) COD:ghost same  i do like going thru a Crysis 3 solo campaign (a friend gave me a Hunter Ed. key ... ) i still play and replay ME 1/2/3  i don't bitch for anything like Mantle but i expect to see it supported (c'mon bitching over free performance increase? that's a joke)

my best fun i get is from BFBC2 ... c'mon Texas and easy going pompom girl? hell yeah (the storyline was just too funny and Haggart quotes almost made me die laughing)

to be in topic again : best bang for bucks atm (excepted a flash bargain over a 8core FX ) would be the same configuration as i have for now (minus the parts the OP already has) or go intel and a i3 setup ... wait ... no.


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 14, 2014)

there are plenty of cards and r9 was something he wrote , as well as crossfire 
here are part of the article :
 We'll be calculating the GPU power consumption here, not the total PC power consumption.

*Power consumption AMD Radeon R9-290*


System in IDLE = 128W
System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 372W
Difference (GPU load) = 244W
Add average IDLE wattage ~10W
Subjective obtained GPU power consumption = ~ *254 Watts*
*-----------
Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
*

*AMD Radeon R9 290 - *On your average system the card requires you to have a 550~600 Watt power supply unit.

so = you want to maximize your money "efficiency" but starting with a psu 520 w is the contrary ;'[
520w at 80 % efficiency is 405 w nearly like Gpu in full stress


ups is not reserved to nasa , these jesters should have plenty ;']


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 14, 2014)

jcgeny said:


> there are plenty of cards and r9 was something he wrote , as well as crossfire
> here are part of the article :
> We'll be calculating the GPU power consumption here, not the total PC power consumption.
> 
> ...



again .... in what, your post is related to the OP concern?


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 14, 2014)

i wonder if he is a fish : they have a memory buffering of 5 seconds


GreiverBlade said:


> again .... in what, your post is related to the OP concern?






Gilletter said:


> I may just wait until I save up again and do a complete tear down and rebuild. I figure I'm due to rebuild eventually anyway. Kind of hard when you have money burning a hole in your pocket though! lol






Gilletter said:


> What about setting up two R7 240's in crossfire? Would that be a better setup than a single 7850? Or hd7870. Also PowerColor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131546 or XFX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150605 if I go 7870?



some should have it hard but i give advice considering he has a brand new 520w psu....

last advice from guru3d link i posted :

What would happen if your PSU can't cope with the load:


bad 3D performance
crashing games
spontaneous reset or imminent shutdown of the PC
freezing during gameplay
PSU overload can cause it to break down


may be that is why his psu died ...?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 14, 2014)

jcgeny said:


> i wonder if he is a fish : they have a memory buffering of 5 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i got it you were giving advice on the PSU but it's too late if,  not relevant...

also he already has the PSU therefore the point is null at the moment, moreover : a single 7870 even ghz ed will not need a 1kW psu ... i have a R9 270 and a 530w no 80+ but efficiency rated 87% which is between lvl of 80+ Gold a 80+ Platinum
1kW is overkill even for his actual rig. i never had such problems with my other AM2+ rig and a GTX460 HAWK heavily OC on a 380W Antec earthwatt 80, my 530W will even be enough (tho a bit on the limite) if i CF for a 2nd 270

i had a rig with a i7-920 @ 4.4ghz + 2 Asus GTX580 Matrix Platinum @ 950/1250 on a 700W 80+ Gold PSU

the only thing relevant is : maybe he got a crappy PSU (batch or overall no name one)

again nothing that what he have or plan to get justify a 1kW 80+ platinum PSU or a UPC for my instance i have "only" a 100W CPU so 530W is more than sufficient... but for the 8320 i would recommend a 600-650 (even with OC and CFX headroom) but surely not a 1kW

also on the point of recommendation of a R9 270 or a GTX 760 above a 7870ghz or a 660/660Ti is ofc because of the power efficiency over the previous gen


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 14, 2014)

so jcgeny is recommending a 1200 watt PSU for a 8320/GTX 760 system, with the OP not saying anything about OC'ing? Hell I run a 2600k OC'ed to 4.5ghz, a GTX 780ti OC'ed to 1250mhz core 2000 MHz memory on a 750 watt PSU with plenty of power to spare. Even when I was running crossfire 5870 cards, I didn't have any power issues. 520 watts from a decent PSU is plenty of this system.


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 14, 2014)

i did not say it will not work but the psu will be at his maximum or above and then die , may be killing the mainboard and the home-electricity if he has no ups...
another paper about psu efficiency : 
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2624/3

when psu is at max and above he tends to use 120-130% of electricity ....at 600 w that makes nearly 300 w paid and money not spared .
a cpu at 50% or around : a 860 or 1000w only waste 10 % , 60 w ....so he spared a lot of $ by not paying the 240 w .

it is like that some are getting rich , by having wise choices


----------



## Pill Monster (Feb 14, 2014)

jcgeny said:


> there are plenty of cards and r9 was something he wrote , as well as crossfire
> here are part of the article :
> We'll be calculating the GPU power consumption here, not the total PC power consumption.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know what it says, I've been an active member with Guru since 2006...it's my 2nd home.  

I only signed up here cuz I needed to ask Wiz something one day and Unwinder wouldn't pass on a message for me. So here we are. 

But anyway OT that info Hilbert wrote at the bottom is directed at junk PSU's which claim 800W etc and cost $35.  what a bargain. lol
A decent 500W with good 12vA is all u need for something like a 7850 or 770. or even 280x. Headroom is always good of course because of future upgrades, plus no PSU's should be working at 100%,all day long...but for OP situation it's fine.

Buying a very expensive 1200W PSU to only use 50% of the available power a waste of cash.  All 80+ rated power supplies must be 80% efficient at 20, 50 and 100% load no matter what size they are.
This means that within reason higher wattage PSU's are not more efficient, that's the whole point of active PFC and the 80+ rating.

I doubt any of the older guys at G3D or even Hilbert would suggest a 1200Wax unless it was for quadfire, and nobody there is going endorse quadfire until AMD sort out the scaling problems. lol  


Anyway decent power supplies should last 5yrs or so...many middle of the road units come with 3,4,5,6,7 yr warranty. I think even Coolermaster back their budget GX units for 5yrs...
Hey I have 4 mid-tier AcBel (CM SilentPro OEM) 700w/750w units still running, oldest was bought 6yrs ago.
A  Silverstone Strider 550W can be found on newegg for around $55. 

Or how about an XFX branded Seasonic Gold 750W ~$75 and a (4yr?) guarantee? 
My forum bud got one last year after he blew up his P8V-LE motherboard...(crap vrms). Damn good value imho.

Some people are looking for the best value for money instead of just "the best".........anyway I gotta go to work,  I have no doubt the OP will be in capable hands here.so I'll catch u later. Bye.


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 15, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> not bad at all, tho i still prefer my main rig even if its a FM2+ and not a AM3+
> 
> ofc if you use above 4 core the 8320 is good (IE: video encoding, crunching, random.) a R9 270 would be cheaper than a 760 but you also could take a 270X, 280(if you are lucky enough to find one with a price not over inflated by the Sh*tcoins madness for a 280/280X) for a bit more of that price and have the benefice of Mantle if it get the attention needed.
> 
> ...



Chose the mobo for solid caps, and I have a decent biostar now, plus with the ram it gives a $40 combo discount and a $25 mir and the gtx 760 showed better $239... Cant believe how expensive ATI has been getting


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 15, 2014)

jcgeny said:


> i wonder if he is a fish : they have a memory buffering of 5 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last psu was a BFG 650 watt modular that was 5/6 years old... I figured it just died a slow death.


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 15, 2014)

Pill Monster said:


> Yeah and then there's the question of does he even need to upgrade at all?  If games/internet/movies etc run OK and  then I don't really see the point tbh.....it's not Crysis3 at 1440p
> 
> OP y do u want to upgrade?



Because current system is 3/4 years old... I'm just ready for newer tech.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 15, 2014)

Gilletter said:


> Chose the mobo for solid caps, and I have a decent biostar now, plus with the ram it gives a $40 combo discount and a $25 mir and the gtx 760 showed better $239... Cant believe how expensive ATI has been getting



so i manage to get cheaper or on the same level without combo and mir ... for the 760 you are lucky  for me they are more 280$ and the R9 270 was 180$ 

it is only 280/X 290/X who get their price buffed by Sh*tcoins madness ... gosh people should really use block erupter instead of AMD cards... oh well when you see a BTC asic miner at 3800chf 2nd hand you got to question yourself how those people do money ... by mining or by selling their old mining gears for insane price ... or effectively by mining ... 

btw : try to not triple post ... you can reply to multiple person in one post just click reply when editing the same post 


Gilletter said:


> Last psu was a BFG 650 watt modular that was 5/6 years old... I figured it just died a slow death.


just


Gilletter said:


> Because current system is 3/4 years old... I'm just ready for newer tech.


like that


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 15, 2014)

I tried not to lol. Responding on phone made it a bit harder to combine


----------

